
Ask HN: What do you do if your CEO is a “Wolf”? - huffandpuff
As the title mentions a &quot;Wolf&quot; is defined as follows:<p>&gt; The Wolf moves fast because he or she is able to avoid the encumbering necessities of a group of people building at scale. This avoidance of most things process related combined with exceptional engineering ability allows them to move at speed which makes them unusually productive.<p>The definition is from this article: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;randsinrepose.com&#x2F;archives&#x2F;the-wolf&#x2F;.<p>So with semantics out of the way, what do you do when your CEO is a Wolf and your team is growing? I work for a startup with an incredibly productive founder&#x2F;CEO. However, the productivity of the founder is predicated on behaviours exhibited by a &quot;Wolf&quot;, so it makes establishing processes for the rest of the team difficult when the &quot;Wolf&quot; is still the primary contributor. To make matters worse, this is the &quot;Wolf&quot;&#x27;s first real gig outside of college, which is both amazing and frustrating so they&#x27;ve never seen common team practices that can help teams scale.<p>Do you happen to have any pointers to help drive home the value of building software development practices and establishing better teamwork when the founder of your company is a &quot;Wolf&quot;?
======
jart
Encourage them to be a sheepdog? We trust people in leadership roles (e.g.
CEO) to be focused on how our project relates to the outside world, e.g.
strengths, weaknesses, opportunities, and threats. Gates is an example of a
leader who had too much inward (rather than outward focus) early on. Also
helps to learn following before leading.

